# I know this may be difficult for many here but I have a question:



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Throughout my time here on Earth, I have noticed that it is very difficult for most people to be objective when it comes to music (and most other things as well), particularly that which people love or hate. However, I will ask this anyway:

I am NOT a fan of chamber music. I have found that Brahms has the most enjoyable (for me) chamber music I have heard, but I still have yet had that moment when I've said to myself, "I'm really in the mood to listen to some chamber music."

I have noticed throughout the years here in TC that MANY people have mentioned Shostakovich's Chamber pieces to be some of his best works he's ever written. More so than any other composer's chamber works compared to the rest of their catalog.

I am rather new to Shostakovich as I don't even have all his symphonies yet. So, my question:

Would someone who is not fond of chamber music still be interested in Dmitri's if it's so good? Thank you in advance.

V


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, I can tell you that it is full of authentic articulation, tragedy and suffering. Some people really appreciate this because they can relate to it. It brings them comfort.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Varick said:


> Would someone who is not fond of chamber music still be interested in Dmitri's if it's so good? Thank you in advance.
> 
> V


You'd have to listen for yourself and decide.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I am very fond of chamber music, particularly Shostakovich's String Quartets (The Fitzwilliam set still my favourite, even after all these new recordings), but I know they can be a challenging listen for the uninitiated or unmotivated. To answer honestly the OP... I don't think so. Shostys chamber music is awesome, but it isn't part of the "classical" period so won't sound like Haydn, or Beethoven. But Varick, please give it a try. I always find the perfect time of the day to listen to chamber music is late evening, with a glass of whisky at hand.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I would not recommend Shostakovich's chamber music to anyone new to this field. If you like Brahms's (in fact those are very complicated), I would recommend going through major works by Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn and Dvorak. I think pieces with piano would be a good start.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Varick said:


> Throughout my time here on Earth, I have noticed that it is very difficult for most people to be objective when it comes to music...


Objectivity is the death of music.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A few to get you started:

Viola Sonata: 



Piano Quintet: 



String Quartet 8: 



String Quartet 15: 




Hope you like!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The absolute best way to like chamber music -- either any given piece, or the genre in general -- is to hear it performed live. It becomes a "real thing," rather then just disembodied (sometime rather thin) sound. Go to concerts.

Also, although I havent heard many of them, Shostakovich's string quartets are considered a "must have" cycle (like Beethoven's, Bartok's, etc.).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I love chamber music, and tend to enjoy composers' chamber works more than their orchestral works. But I prefer Shostakovich's symphonies (some of them) and certain other works to his string quartets. So there you go.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Antiquarian said:


> I am very fond of chamber music, particularly Shostakovich's String Quartets (The Fitzwilliam set still my favourite, even after all these new recordings), but I know they can be a challenging listen for the uninitiated or unmotivated. To answer honestly the OP... I don't think so. Shostys chamber music is awesome, but it isn't part of the "classical" period so won't sound like Haydn, or Beethoven. But Varick, please give it a try. *I always find the perfect time of the day to listen to chamber music is late evening, with a glass of whisky at hand*.


Yes, a nice glass of whiskey can always shine positive light to almost any situation!



KenOC said:


> Objectivity is the death of music.


Yes and No. Performing it, writing it, and "enjoying" it, I would mostly agree, but discussing the merits of it, I couldn't disagree more. I can say that I "enjoy" approx 1/2 of Bartok's works. However, I can "appreciate" and "respect" almost all of it. THAT is an objective look at music and I think is important. Most people just say, "I like it therefore it's great" or "I don't like it, therefore it sucks." This is NOT an objective look at music. *That* outlook (which is completely subjective) is the death of music! It's also the outlook which has made classical music an "odd" genre enjoyed only by "old" and "weird" people.



MarkW said:


> The absolute best way to like chamber music -- either any given piece, or the genre in general -- is to hear it performed live. It becomes a "real thing," rather then just disembodied (sometime rather thin) sound. Go to concerts.
> 
> Also, although I havent heard many of them, Shostakovich's string quartets are considered a "must have" cycle (like Beethoven's, Bartok's, etc.).


I agree, hearing something live, usually does increase the chances of enjoyment because it's a much more visceral experience. Hence KenOC's point about music which does have it's merits.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Like opera, chamber music and string quartets in particular, are an acquired taste.

Try Shostakovich's Chamber Symphony. It is a transcription of his greatest string quartet, which is no. 8.

After becoming familiar with the Chamber Symphony and if you like it, listen to the string quartet version.

Happy listening!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shostakovich has several chamber symphonies (six, I think, from his quartets 1, 2, 3, 4, 8, and 10). Most are authorized arrangements by Rudolf Barshai and are assigned opus numbers within Shostakovich's list of works. All are good.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> OP: Like opera, chamber music and string quartets in particular, are an acquired taste.
> 
> Try Shostakovich's Chamber Symphony. It is a transcription of his greatest string quartet, which is no. 8.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Kind of like testing the water with your big Toe. Who knows, this is how I became an Scotch aficionado. Garrick Ohlsson gave me a bottle of single malt scotch as a Christmas present when I was 23 years old (I was working for the Company that managed him - great guy! Talented too). I had never drank scotch before. I asked some of the other guys in the office how I should approach it. The consensus was on the rocks with water, then try it just on the rocks, and if you're really brave, try it neat. I now drink my whiskey neat, and love it.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Thanks for the advice. Kind of like testing the water with your big Toe. Who knows, this is how I became an Scotch aficionado. Garrick Ohlsson gave me a bottle of single malt scotch as a Christmas present when I was 23 years old (I was working for the Company that managed him - great guy! Talented too). I had never drank scotch before. I asked some of the other guys in the office how I should approach it. The consensus was on the rocks with water, then try it just on the rocks, and if you're really brave, try it neat. I now drink my whiskey neat, and love it.
> 
> V


I first bought the Ives Concord Sonata in an orchestral transcription. I played it many times and liked it. So I got the original piano version and there was no turning back! I now own 7 versions of the piano sonata, which is tons better than the orchestral transcription (not transcribed and orchestrated by Ives).


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I love chamber music, not least Shostakovich's, but I'm not sure his work is the best way in for someone new to the form. I would start with someone such as Ravel or Poulenc, both of whom wrote delightful chamber works for an assortment of instrumental combinations, not just the conventional string quartet. Get a feel for the way that a small number of contrasting but complementary 'voices' can be used by a skilled composer, then branch out into other composers. Sibelius wrote fine string quartets, as did RVW. For something a bit more challenging, try Michael Tippett's quartets - not always restful on the ear, but never dull.

Above all, enjoy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> You'd have to listen for yourself and decide.


Amen to this.........................


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

MarkW said:


> The absolute best way to like chamber music -- either any given piece, or the genre in general -- is to hear it performed live. It becomes a "real thing," rather then just disembodied (sometime rather thin) sound. Go to concerts.


I concur with this. To hear a string quartet in a small hall or to be so close to a singer of lieder (gr?) that you have to duck the slobber is an incredible experience, much more spectacular than hearing a symphony orchestra at full bore.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

YouTube "live" video of chamber music performances/pieces is a great halfway-house to being there yourself. Four cheers for YouTube!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the Fifth Quartet, a masterpiece, and one of the best performances ever, by the Borodin Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Varick, good luck with your quest. Piano Quintet, SQs 3 & 8, Piano Trio 2, Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87, would be a good Shostakovich chamber beginning.
Re single malts, you may enjoy Ralfy's YT reviews. :tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ralfystuff


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I found a bunch of Beethoven Piano Trios that I remember listening to once years and years ago but haven't listened to them since. I put them on and am enjoying them immensely. Who knows, perhaps in my older years I will gain a liking to chamber music. Will keep on updating as I discover (re-discover) more.

The #5 "Ghost" Largo is absolutely beautiful.

Perhaps it was the Glenlivet Nadurra I was sipping on.

V


----------



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

I find that I prefer chamber music over orchestral music (generally.)

Different strokes, I guess.

String quartets have always been a go to as far as chamber music is concerned. Maybe look for music that employs odd instrumentation or pieces written for instruments you like.


----------

